# What algae is this? And how to get rid of it



## viipa007 (Oct 18, 2017)

*What algae is this? And how to get rid of it - Expert advise needed*

Hi,

What algae is this? And how to get rid of it

Tank: Juwel Rio 125 (algae issues)
lighting: x1 Beams Work 6500k 0.5 x 45 leds
x1 Fluval Plant and fresh 2.0 32w
Light: On time 6hours

Co2: Injected with internal co2 reactor (1bps)
Filter: external All Ponds solution 1400 uv
Fertz: EI dosing (APF)

Tank: Juwel Rio 240 (no algae issues)
lighting: x1 Beams Work 6500k 0.5 x 90 leds
x1 Fluval Plant and fresh 2.0 59w
Light: On time 6hours

Co2: Injected with internal co2 reactor (2bps)
Filter: external All Ponds solution 2000 uv
Fertz: EI dosing (APF)

Any suggestion on how to eradicate this? Easy life Algexit?

I use it on my Juwal 240

1st pic Juwel Rio 240
2nd, 3rd and 4th pic Juwel Rio 125 (algae issue)


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like BBA or RBA.


----------



## viipa007 (Oct 18, 2017)

*What algae is this? And how to get rid of it - Expert advise needed*

Hi,

What algae is this? And how to get rid of it

Tank: Juwel Rio 125 (algae issues)
lighting: x1 Beams Work 6500k 0.5 x 45 leds
x1 Fluval Plant and fresh 2.0 32w
Light: On time 6hours

Co2: Injected with internal co2 reactor (1bps)
Filter: external All Ponds solution 1400 uv
Fertz: EI dosing (APF)

Tank: Juwel Rio 240 (no algae issues)
lighting: x1 Beams Work 6500k 0.5 x 90 leds
x1 Fluval Plant and fresh 2.0 59w
Light: On time 6hours

Co2: Injected with internal co2 reactor (2bps)
Filter: external All Ponds solution 2000 uv
Fertz: EI dosing (APF)

Any suggestion on how to eradicate this? Easy life Algexit?

I use it on my Juwal 240

1st pic Juwel Rio 240
2nd, 3rd and 4th pic Juwel Rio 125 (algae issue)


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

??


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The black algae in the 3rd photo is definitely BBA. You have to keep the CO2 concentration in the tank water the same every day during the photoperiod, you have to provide everything the plants need to grow in good health, and you need to avoid organic waste in the tank and water to avoid that type of algae. The more light you have the harder it is to do all of those things well enough. So, reducing the light intensity makes avoiding this algae easier.


----------



## viipa007 (Oct 18, 2017)

Many thanks for the advice and direction, will try and report back


----------



## Selene Vomer (Nov 8, 2016)

Any luck?


----------

